# Red Inalambrica entre 2 casas.



## blackfinwe (Mar 21, 2011)

Hola a todos! El tema es simple, necesito de sus opiniones para armar una red inalambrica entre mi casa y las cabañas que se encuentran a 100 metros de mi casa (no hay nada en medio, solo una piscina). Les dejo un diagrama para que se vayan orientando y luego les explico







Entre las 2 casas hay 2 antenas de wifi (hechas por mi) de 20db cada una, por lo que la señal no es un problema.

En estos momentos, en la casa receptora hay una sola pc de escritorio (PLACA RED ENCORE ENLWI-N 300MB/S WIRELESS) conectada a la antena, y la conexión funciona perfecta. Pero pienso quitar la pc de escritorio y permitir que haya wifi dentro de la casa, por lo que mi pregunta es la siguiente.
Se puede poner un router inalambrico (D-LINK DIR-600 WI-FI G/B/N 2.4GHZ) conectado a la antena receptora, y asi tener wifi dentro de la casa? y si es posible, como se configura la red para que funcione?.


----------



## ernestogn (Mar 21, 2011)

Hola. tenes que usar un Router wifi que tenga la caracterisitca "AP Client" . y /o "Repeater" -
ahora me fijo que modelos pueden ser y te paso.


----------



## moiskey2 (Mar 23, 2011)

saludos. si puedes pero hay q manipular tu dir-600 .. me gustaría saber la versión y te explicare como dejar entre comillas en modo cliente.. sobre repetir .. recomiendo q nop ,una bes capturada la señal  recomiendo re-trasmitirla en un nuevo router o AP

PD: te explicare como flashear tu dir-600


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 23, 2011)

Si se puede, a tu antena existente le conectas un router wifi que tenga la funcion "repetidora" Tienes que hacerlo en una subnet distina para que repita.


----------



## moiskey2 (Mar 23, 2011)

un sitema repetidor (wds-bridge)  seria viable solamente q el equipo receptor en este caso fuera obnidireccional .. si es direccional es un poco tonto hacer un espejo ... saludos


----------



## informaty (Mar 24, 2011)

blackfinwe dice quiere llevar wifi a la cabañas por lo que deven ser mas de una , y con un poco de suerte estar llenas de turistas, por lo que me parece que la idea de usar un repetidor viene por este lado , pongo un grafico que si no vale 1000 palabras,  a unas 200 llega.






estaria bueno usar un repetido de los que tiene 2 antenas, con una direccional para recibir y una omni para emitir


----------



## moiskey2 (Mar 24, 2011)

bueno sobre el wds (repitidor) si funcionaria pero solo con obnidireccionales siempre .. es asi el stardar . sobre un repetidor de 2 antena seria exelente q tenga 2 interfaces wireless independientemente q solo una routerborad tiene si no nuevamente se pierde en un espejo seria algo como 50% de perdida al aire 






esa imajen (paint  ) muestra como debe propagar el repeditor ten encunta q son personal q deben ablar y escuchar (RX y TX)






bueno es esa imajen sale lo q falta

ahora q veo q son cabañas .. lo mejor seria no tener obnidireccionales si no sectoriales si tus clientes no salga para recibir la señal ... 
otra cosa es usar un pc muy antiguo o da lo mismoy tener 2 intefaces y en cliente y otro en ap ... bajo LINUX 
un ejemplo de una exelente red es tener 2 pci wifi una de 100 mw para recibir y una 600mw para los clientes , seria una red de calidad  saludos y mucha suerte


----------



## ernestogn (Mar 24, 2011)

El verde seria el transmisor justamente , osea desde donde esta el modem o lo que sea.
aunque se "pierda" la mitad de señal en el campo , le podria dar , con una buena antena omni una buena covertura a todo un predio ,


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 24, 2011)

Antes de seguir delirando, porque no esperamos quien abrio el post diga algo? Lo concreto que tiene que hacer 2 zonas, una ya la tiene y la 2da sera depende a su necesidad..


----------



## moiskey2 (Mar 24, 2011)

elbrujo tiene razón... ojala q responda ..ernestogn el punto verde de igual manera debe recibir ... esperado repuesta


----------



## ernestogn (Mar 24, 2011)

el punto verde claro que recibe , pero "la onda" es la que emite y llega a cubrir el Area 2 . donde se colocara el AP que repite a los clientes de su area 
es claro que todos transmiten  y reciben .


----------



## moiskey2 (Mar 25, 2011)

... esperado respuesta..  ¬¬ (sin coment asta q se responda)

PD: si fuera como dices seria así o no?


----------



## blackfinwe (Mar 31, 2011)

Hola a todos! gracias por responder tan rapido. Y no, si bien tengo 3 cabañas, decidi dejar wifi en solo una de ellas, la mas grande. (debido a las cercanias de las cabañas entre si, supongo que, aunque con una señal debil, las otras 2 deberian poder recibir la señal) 

Para el que me pidio el modelo del router D-link

P/N: IR600ENA B2G
H/W: VER.:B2 F/W Ver.:2.03
MAC ID: F07D689C7F86


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 31, 2011)

blackfinwe dijo:


> Hola a todos! gracias por responder tan rapido. Y no, si bien tengo 3 cabañas, decidi dejar wifi en solo una de ellas, la mas grande. (debido a las cercanias de las cabañas entre si, supongo que, aunque con una señal debil, las otras 2 deberian poder recibir la señal)
> 
> Para el que me pidio el modelo del router D-link
> 
> ...




Post #9. Si las cabañas estan dentro de un radio de 50mt vas a recibir si armas una zona en ese sector.


----------



## blackfinwe (Mar 31, 2011)

Si, están en un radio de aprox 40 metros. ahora la pregunta es, se puede poner el router en modo repetidor? la verdad es que estuve buscando en la configuración del router y no encontré nada.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 31, 2011)

Como te indicaron, hay que flashearlo sino no se puede. Y se puede si es DIR600 B2 aparentemente es lo que escribiste.. tenes que bajar un firmware aca http://www.dd-wrt.com/ y cambiarle el firm aca esta la tabla de compatibilidad http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices#D-Link

aca tenes el .bin http://www.dd-wrt.com/routerdb/de/d.../B1 / B2/dir600b-revb-ddwrt-webflash.bin/3587

Una vez que tenes en tu pc ese archivo descargado vas a la opcion de actualizar firmware y lo flasheas

Una vez flasheado no vas a ver mas la pantalla que tenias antes de Dlink vas a ver la de ddwrt desde ahi se puede. En la misma web esta el firm original por si queres volver el paso atras.

Veo, que en la pagina 45 del manual tenes la pantalla para cambiar el firmware. Que no se te apague ni se corte la luz en ese proceso..


----------



## moiskey2 (Mar 31, 2011)

saludos .. si DD-WRT basta pero ... ojo mucho ojo con la red eléctrica el "elbrujo" tiene razón de 400 q e flashado 4 los mate con solo mover el enchufe  .. increíble pero cierto .. aun así se recuperan ..sobre el detalle es q dijiste q donde quieres poner el repetidor llega baja ..ojo ya q con sistema repetidor no mejora el enlace  (si la señal)  saludos y mucha suerte


----------



## blackfinwe (Abr 1, 2011)

gracias a todos! si lo pude flashear sin problemas al router, pero la verdad parece complicado ponerlo en modo repetidor, alguien que me explique? tengo el router seteado en 192.168.1.1 ya que la señal que llega de mi casa es 192.168.0.1


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 1, 2011)

Tenes que ir a buscar redes.. te digo de memoria porque no tengo ninguno ahora. Status > wireless 

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Image:SetupWireless.png

Vas a ver dos botones el de la derecha te hace como un radar y te muestra lo que agarra.. con el otro boton te muestra lo mismo en modo de lista, buscas la red en este caso la tuya y a la derecha tenes un boton que dice: join (si lo tenes en ingles) 

Si la red tiene clave tenes que ir donde dice wireless de la otra solapa y poner la clave y grabar. 

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/images/f/fd/SetupWifiEnc.png

Arriba a la derecha dice WAN 0.0.0.0 ahi te tiene que tomar el IP del otro router en la subnet que tengas en la otra zona y ademas que tengas definido como DHCP por ejemplo 192.168.0.100 una vez que veas que cambio el IP ya esta conectado como cliente y por cable ya podes navegar. Si queres que repite habilitas dhcp en este segundo para que asigne en el rango de esta otra zona.

Si se te complica aca estan las distintas configuraciones:
http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/WDS_Linked_router_network


----------



## moiskey2 (Abr 2, 2011)

un detalle es q tines q crear una interface vlan o virtual pude ser con el mismo nombre o cambiarla ... deberás hacer una conexión Repeater Bridge ... y desabilitar el wan port.  como dise el "elbrujo" no es transparente esta con NAT ..el unico pero el el chips ¬¬ es un ralink .. no soporta muchas cosas incluyendo el cliente con NAT q dice el "elbrujo" ... saludo nuevamente y al pareser ba todo ok y suerte (escritura rapida mas de una falla de escritura abra)


----------



## rommelsil (Ago 15, 2011)

Saludos yo quiero hacer algo similar tengo un router wifi TEW-651BR trend-net con la conexion de internet pero tambien tengo un router wifi D-link dir 600 y lo que quiero es que este dir 600 capte la senal del otro para hacer una red y evitar el cableado espero me ayuden muchas gracias


----------

